# Ruger Redhawk .41mag vs. 8pt Buck



## basshappy (Dec 19, 2021)

I did not grow up hunting but have wanted to harvest a deer using a handgun.  Two years ago I had my first opportunity but came away empty coolers.  Enjoyed the three day weekend walking through the woods looking and listening for deer / signs of deer.  Last year the opportunity never arose.  I'll blame Covid!     This year I was fortunate to have another opportunity.  Started to be a repeat of my first outing - signs of deer but no deer.  Friday and Saturday came and went.  Sunday morning the temperature dropped 30 degrees (!) and everything aligned for me to take a shot.  Ruger Redhawk in .41magnum from about 20 yards earned me my very first deer - an 8 pt. buck!  I don't know which I enjoyed more - harvesting the buck or processing the buck.  Lots of good meat in the freezer and a sampling of it has been tasty!  I was persistent in this endeavor and hard work paid off.  Funny thing Saturday night my buddy told me when we come back in January bring a rifle too as it would be easier to get a chance at a good shot on a deer uaing a rifle more than a revolver.   Then next morning I dropped that buck and my buddy taught me how to process it.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 20, 2021)

Congratulations. Handgun hunting can be fun and addicting.


----------



## basshappy (Dec 20, 2021)

frankwright said:


> Congratulations. Handgun hunting can be fun and addicting.



Thank you!  It was just something I felt compelled to do.  I didn't want to sit over a feed plot with a long gun and a scope.  I wanted to follow what my Gramps did when he was young a long time ago.  Up close and personal.  Just getting close to a deer was a heck of a challenge for me!  Close enough that I felt comfortable squeezing the trigger on my revolver.  So after two days of methodically going over that 160 acres looking at all of the deer indicators I picked the spot I thought might best present me with an opportunity on Sunday morning and I left at 6:15 AM crunch crunch crunch through the frosted leaves in 30 degree air temperature and waited for twilight dawn so I could at least see better that darkness.  LOL   I saw the buck coming along the game trail I identified around 7:20 AM and I had to just maintain stillness.  Redhawk cocked, trigger finger on trigger guard, I watched and waited and hoped my scent was more earth and dirt and leaves than human.  I got nervous when the buck seemed to slow and stiffen up.  Should I take the shot?  Should I hold and see what happens next?  A grey squirrel sat up working on an acorn and the buck tilted his head down toward that squirrel and looked at it.  Maybe 10 feet apart from each other.  Then I swear the buck seemed to relax!  He walked closer toward my position and presented me with my best shot opportunity.  I did think about yelling "BOO!" and running him off (seriously) because I had never taken a deer before and I hesitated.  Then I reassured myself God and Mother Nature had gifted me this opportunity and it was mine to seize or squander.  I squeezed the trigger and the buck dropped instantly where he stood.  I stayed still for a few minutes watching, thinking and praying, before I approached the buck.  I sat with the buck for a few minutes and dealt with all of my emotions before heading to camp and bringing my buddy whose land it was to help me bring the buck back to camp.


----------



## Seminole Wind (Dec 20, 2021)

Well done, and great writeup! I felt like I was killing my first handgun buck again. You'll have great memories of yours forever.


----------



## tcward (Dec 20, 2021)

basshappy said:


> I did not grow up hunting but have wanted to harvest a deer using a handgun.  Two years ago I had my first opportunity but came away empty coolers.  Enjoyed the three day weekend walking through the woods looking and listening for deer / signs of deer.  Last year the opportunity never arose.  I'll blame Covid!     This year I was fortunate to have another opportunity.  Started to be a repeat of my first outing - signs of deer but no deer.  Friday and Saturday came and went.  Sunday morning the temperature dropped 30 degrees (!) and everything aligned for me to take a shot.  Ruger Redhawk in .41magnum from about 20 yards earned me my very first deer - an 8 pt. buck!  I don't know which I enjoyed more - harvesting the buck or processing the buck.  Lots of good meat in the freezer and a sampling of it has been tasty!  I was persistent in this endeavor and hard work paid off.  Funny thing Saturday night my buddy told me when we come back in January bring a rifle too as it would be easier to get a chance at a good shot on a deer uaing a rifle more than a revolver.   Then next morning I dropped that buck and my buddy taught me how to process it.
> 
> View attachment 1123385


Great story! Did you pop him in the head? (Blood coming from ears)


----------



## basshappy (Dec 20, 2021)

tcward said:


> Great story! Did you pop him in the head? (Blood coming from ears)



Yes I shot him in his left ear canal and the projectile stayed in his cranium.  He dropped instantly.  The person doing the head and shoulder mount said he would most likely provide the slug back to me.  I have the case and would like to have the slug as well.

I am 100% aware of head shots, variables, and consequences.  I don't take any shot, head or body, lightly.  I was 100% certain and confident before I squeezed the trigger.  I spent years training with my Redhawk (including using helium balloons in our woods as volatile targets - wind change balloon position).  I don't know if you asked about shot placement to warn me about head shots etc., so I am just proactively saying these things as I know some are against head shots and I don't want the thread to derail.  I had a clean shot and it was executed perfectly.


----------



## tcward (Dec 20, 2021)

basshappy said:


> Yes I shot him in his left ear canal and the projectile stayed in his cranium.  He dropped instantly.  The person doing the head and shoulder mount said he would most likely provide the slug back to me.  I have the case and would like to have the slug as well.
> 
> I am 100% aware of head shots, variables, and consequences.  I don't take any shot, head or body, lightly.  I was 100% certain and confident before I squeezed the trigger.  I spent years training with my Redhawk (including using helium balloons in our woods as volatile targets - wind change balloon position).  I don't know if you asked about shot placement to warn me about head shots etc., so I am just proactively saying these things as I know some are against head shots and I don't want the thread to derail.  I had a clean shot and it was executed perfectly.


Great shot!


----------



## Dub (Dec 20, 2021)

Solid kill.



Fine dining right there.


----------



## Big Bend Brian (Dec 20, 2021)

A well deserved nice buck!
Brian


----------



## JodyPenny (Dec 21, 2021)

Awesome buck. That’s great for a first handgun kill.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 21, 2021)

I like it! Good marksmanship with an underrated caliber that is quite capable of taking any game on this continent, especially in a Ruger Redhawk


----------



## basshappy (Dec 21, 2021)

pacecars said:


> I like it! Good marksmanship with an underrated caliber that is quite capable of taking any game on this continent, especially in a Ruger Redhawk


I love the .41magnum cartridge.  This S&W is another awesome instrument for hunting.



And this one for carry.


----------



## pacecars (Dec 21, 2021)

I used to tote this one around


----------



## basshappy (Dec 23, 2021)

pacecars said:


> I used to tote this one around




It sounds past tense - no longer have this wheelie?


----------



## pacecars (Dec 23, 2021)

It has been rehomed?


----------



## Big7 (Dec 23, 2021)

I had a Smith in 41 years ago. Can't even remember the frame b/c I'm not all that knowledgeable on Smith's. Was in my early 20's then. Might be a 29? IDK.

The 41 is an excellent cartridge. I still have a Lee Classic Loader somewhere. If I ever get another 41, it will definitely be a Ruger.

I'm a Rugerholic, among other holics. ?


----------



## basshappy (Dec 24, 2021)

Big7 said:


> I had a Smith in 41 years ago. Can't even remember the frame b/c I'm not all that knowledgeable on Smith's. Was in my early 20's then. Might be a 29? IDK.
> 
> The 41 is an excellent cartridge. I still have a Lee Classic Loader somewhere. If I ever get another 41, it will definitely be a Ruger.
> 
> I'm a Rugerholic, among other holics. ?



The S&Ws would be 57, 58, 357, 657,.   

I have enjoyed them all - Ruger, S&W, and Taurus.  None of the high line brands.  The Alaskan and Redhawks are ones I love.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 25, 2021)

The 29 and 629 are .44 mag blue and stainless S&W revolvers.
I have and have had Smiths (Never a .41 though) and they have been good guns but I have always liked the Rugers too.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 26, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Dub (Jul 22, 2022)

basshappy said:


> Yes I shot him in his left ear canal and the projectile stayed in his cranium.  He dropped instantly.  The person doing the head and shoulder mount said he would most likely provide the slug back to me.  I have the case and would like to have the slug as well.
> 
> I am 100% aware of head shots, variables, and consequences.  I don't take any shot, head or body, lightly.  I was 100% certain and confident before I squeezed the trigger.  I spent years training with my Redhawk (including using helium balloons in our woods as volatile targets - wind change balloon position).  I don't know if you asked about shot placement to warn me about head shots etc., so I am just proactively saying these things as I know some are against head shots and I don't want the thread to derail.  I had a clean shot and it was executed perfectly.





Have they finished your head/shoulder mount ?


----------

